# Anyone still shooting a sidelock ML?



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Anyone still shooting a sidelock ML? 
I've shot nearly every type of muzzleloader out there and have enjoyed them all. However, at one point I believe I may have burnt myself out, as I do not own any charcoal burners any more. There was a time when I shot cap & ball revolvers, owned an original side by side shotgun and a patched round ball long rifle, as well as a hawken style half stock rifle.

About 3 years ago I sold a CVA Optima Pro and that was the last of my smoke poles.

A buddy of mine offered an extended loan of one of his MLs, if I was interested. The thought has rekindled an old interest. It's a 38" Montana barreled .54 caliber flintlock, long rifle with a 1:70 twist. I've seen this rifle perform and it's as accurate as any human shooter could hope. I've not made a decision whether to jump back into this or not.

Everyone seems to be shooting inline MLs, these days.
Anyone still shooting a sidelock ML?

Thank you, Bowhunter57


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Since I already have 2 deer in the freezer. I've been thinking of leaving the inline at home this year for ML season and pull out one of my caplocks. I have a .50 cal Hawken and .45 cal Ky long rifle.
I built both of the guns from kits back in the early 80's. I have yet to kill a deer with the .45 cal. I used to shoot them quite a bit and they are both very accurate.
I only switched to the inline because of having a scope to help with my aging eyes.
Maybe this will be the year that I get a deer with that .45


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Still hunt with my Hawkins .50 cal flintlock even in ohio sometimes. Shot a doe with it last year. Love hunting with it. Great guns. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## johnny fish (Feb 20, 2005)

You bet I do have a .50 cal. hawken by CVA and also a .50 cal. plainshunter by CVA. I can't justify paying good money for an inline when these guns work just fine, And I can load them just as quickly as my buddies with their inlines. also noticed that my sidelock packed much more punch than my buddies inline did


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

My Dad has built muzzle loaders from scratch, for over 30 yrs. now. I use a .32 cal for squirrel and either my .50 fowler or .54 Hawken. He still calls me a sissy though. Still tells me everytime we shoot that.."God made nipples for women, not guns." lol


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

ClickerCrazy said:


> He still calls me a sissy though. Still tells me everytime we shoot that.."God made nipples for women, not guns." lol


ClickerCrazy,
Sounds like he's a die hard purist, which is fine. To each their own, shoot what you want...I always say.  I prefer caplocks, because they're a simpler functioning priming system with less room for error. There's a reason for the progression to caplocks and I'd like to think it is an improvement. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## DB4x4 (Feb 7, 2011)

I take my .50 cal flintlock, stuffed with a patch and ball, for a stroll through the woods after Christmas each year...


----------

